# Jakarta Commonnet vs Java URL



## hoangvm (30. Sep 2009)

Hi ,

Seit einigen Tagen bin ich mit dem Thema Java FTP Client . Nun Jakarta Commonnet kam für mich in die Frage . Trotzdem meine Fraga an euch ? Lohnt es sich auf Jakarta umzusteigen  , bringt es zb Geschwindigkeitsvorteile ?


----------



## hoangvm (30. Sep 2009)

keiner ist da ?


----------



## HoaX (30. Sep 2009)

Geschwindigkeitsvorteile gegenüber wem oder was? Schreib doch mal vernünftige ganze Sätze die man auch versteht ...


----------



## hoangvm (30. Sep 2009)

Jakarta Common Net gegen URL


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2009)

Intern wird beides früher oder später auf einen Socket gepackt. Von daher erwarte ich keine Signifikaten unterschiede bzgl. der Performance.

- Alex


----------



## hoangvm (3. Okt 2009)

kann mann aber mittels common net ein FTP über SSL Verbindung mit ORacle XML DB implementieren ?


----------

